

What is your single most favorite command-line trick using Bash - abcd_f
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/68372/what-is-your-single-most-favorite-command-line-trick-using-bash

======
sbierwagen
Not bash, but I only recently found out accidentally that in GNU Screen, ^A+^A
(or whatever your invocation combination is) jumps back to the last window.
Way faster than ^A+0, ^A+1.

